# Favorite Schooling Fish?



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

This is to vote for your favorite school of fish! Give your opinion and compare answers with others!

Danio
Tetra
Guppy
Molly
Platy
Other


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

What? Noone has a favorite? lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have any schooling fish, but I LOVE the look of Neon Tetras and Guppies.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I could get a 50 gallon tank cause I would have all sorts of fish in it!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Me, too. I'd love to fill it with a huge school of neons, guppies, and some other fish.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta fry tend to school together at feeding time. I chose other because betta fry can temporarily live together and it is the most beautiful group of fish tho see together to me.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Betta fry tend to school together at feeding time. I chose other because betta fry can temporarily live together and it is the most beautiful group of fish tho see together to me.


I would love to see betta fry in person! I bet they are so beautiful!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Corydoras, they rock! Especially at feeding time.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Corydoras, they rock! Especially at feeding time.


Panda corydoras are so cute!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I love my platy! I love the tetras too but they are just so fragile. If you are late on one water change, those neons will be gone in an instant. I am down to one neon (although I'll probably pick up a few more today  )


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I voted Guppies because they look a lot like bettas IMO. They have longer caudal fins in FANTASTIC colors and patterns! <3 I saw one at Petco today that looked like a leopard! <3 GORGEOUS! <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

My Ghost Catfish cannot be replaced. 

Yes, he's a schooling fish, but I have just one. >> Dragon.
He gets along very well on his own though... and I like knowing he's Dragon and I don't confuse any others. |D It's not like they have easily-spotted distinctive marks... all Ghost Catfish are completely transparent, so yep. <<


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah I have a leopard guppy, he didn't like the two other males I had... so he killed them >.<

OP, I have two girls named Thelma and Louise too! However, Thelma is a betta and Louise is a platy =)


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the Tetras and miss mine I like the brighter ones like the neons and black neons, active and pretty to look at in just about all tanks, Also my other favorite would be the Danios I like the zebra ones the most... Or the glo fish they are the same as a zebra danio just modified to have the neon colors.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

YEah I've heard people say not to have glo fish in with bettas but they are just zebra danios, they are just fine. Mine get a little nippy and chase each other but that's it.


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

I like panda cory's. The ones in my tank are pretty tight. they are always swimming in a tight group and they are pretty cute.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pygmy cories! Too cute!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> My Ghost Catfish cannot be replaced.
> 
> Yes, he's a schooling fish, but I have just one. >> Dragon.
> He gets along very well on his own though... and I like knowing he's Dragon and I don't confuse any others. |D It's not like they have easily-spotted distinctive marks... all Ghost Catfish are completely transparent, so yep. <<


You can actually get him to eat? Ghost catfish are supposed to stop eating in groups smaller than 4, and eventually die of starvation and stress related causes.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> You can actually get him to eat? Ghost catfish are supposed to stop eating in groups smaller than 4, and eventually die of starvation and stress related causes.


>>
He ate when I first got him, and he hasn't stopped. Hyper as all heck when he sees food. (He especially loves bloodworms. Not that that's relevent right now, lol)
I've had him now for nearly a year.
And there were only two others at the Petsmart anyway. I think somewhere I said he was the only one, but yeah... the other two didn't look so good. D:

I dunno, maybe he's just the oddball.


I also have a GloFish (that's a schooling fish too, right?) that's fat and happy. By himself. But he did have a group, my Pearl Gourami just ate those ones. >>;;


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cories! Guppies, Mollies, and Platies, while somewhat social fish, do not really "school". Or do they?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> Cories! Guppies, Mollies, and Platies, while somewhat social fish, do not really "school". Or do they?


I didn't think guppies would. >>
I mean, they definitely do fine by themselves. A lot of people can say this... ... except I think people also like to get them in groups because they're all so colorful and breed like rabbits. |D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Cories are truly schooling fish. Guppies just like groups, but don't need one.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

I chose other! I have no experience with guppies or mollies, my danios are pigs at feeding time, my neon tetras are beautiful, and my platties are great swimmers, but none of these are as fun as my favorite--bottom dwellers. ADFs aren't truly schooling fish, but I love them, and my emerald corys and kuhli loaches are SO entertaining to watch!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like cories.


----------

